# front end tie rods...



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

how would i check to see if my inner or outer tie rods are shot?? any tips?

thanks in advance


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Johnjay7777 said:


> how would i check to see if my inner or outer tie rods are shot?? any tips?
> 
> thanks in advance


If you can get it in the air with like a jack, see if the tires will woble any with you wiglling it, if they do the tie rods need to be changed. The tie rods basically keep the wheel going straight without any movement! Also if the tire tread on the inside where the wheel well is worn where the tire wall and tread meet it's a real good indicator too!


----------



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

inner or outer? should i just do both?


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

I know for the outer, not sure about inner.


----------

